# Fischsterben?



## Starvalley (25. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ich verzeichnet seit 5 Tagen ein Fischsterben und benötige daher Rat. Hier die Geschichte:

Meine Koi, Goldorfen und Bitterlinge lebten bisher in einem 6.000 Liter Teich, der natürlich viel zu klein war. Vor 2 Wochen wurde endlich das erste Becken (25.000 Liter) meiner Teicherweiterung fertig. Es ist ein Folienteich mit Verbundmatte eingemörtelt (Naturagart). Mörtel aus Trasszement. Wasser wurde aus Hydrant genommen. Nach dem Umsetzen der Fische bei einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad C schienen die Fische zufrieden und wurden erheblich aktiver als vorher. Jetzt wo Sie Platz haben.
In den letzten fünf Tagen fand ich 4 tote Bitterlinge. 3 vom diesjährigen Nachwuchs und eine 4-5 jährige. Eine meiner Goldorfen (8 Jahre) schwimmt nur im oberen Bereich mit Rückenflosse aus dem Wasser. Sie schwimmt nur kurzzeitig nach unten. Ich kann Sie sogar anfassen, obwohl Sie bisher sehr scheu war. Was ist da los?

Wasserwerte wurden mehrfach kontrolliert (Streifentest von Tetra und von Naturagart). Werte liegen immer gleich. Temperatur: 7 Grad C. pH: 7,5 KH: 13 GH: >4 Nitrat: 15 Nitrit: 0, Sichttiefe: 200 cm. 
Filter und UVC vom alten Teich: Oase Screenmatic 18, UVC 25 Watt mit neuer Birne. Pumpe Aquamax 12.000 runtergeregelt auf ca. 3.000 l/h. Wasser wird nur vom oberen Bereich entnommen. Keine sichtbaren Auffalligkeiten an den Fischen. Futter (Winter) wird nicht angenommen.
Pflanzen (zu wenig) sporadisch eingesetzt. Wurzeln bereits. Seerose ist einzige Unterwasserpflanze zur Zeit.

Ist das Fischsterben ein Zufall oder läuft mir da was aus dem Ruder?

Danke für jeden Hinweis.

Grüße, Thomas.


----------



## Theo (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Moin Thomas.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und ganz bestimmt nicht "Der" Fachmann. Aus meinem eigenen Erleben kann ich halt nur mit selbst gemachten Erfahrungen dienen.
Eine, die dein Problem betrifft ist, das bei meinen Fischen immer einige "Umfielen" wenn ich einen größeren Wasserwechsel gemacht habe. Nicht alle Fische vertragen unser künstlich aufbereitetes Wasser (Weichmacher, Chlor)  und wenn es nicht lange genug abgestanden ist, fallen sie halt um.
Währe eine mögliche Ursache.
Dafür spricht auch die Aparthie deiner Fische.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Oder aber irgendetwas ist in dem Zement gewesen und gast jetzt aus.
Würde evtl. erklären warum die Fische nicht ins Tiefe wollen und sich nur an der Oberfläche aufhalten. Vielleicht "wabert" dieses ausgegaste in Bodennähe herum und durch die wenige Pumpenleistung wird es nicht richtig vermischt.

Hol doch mal Wasser vom Boden hoch und messe dieses. Vielleicht sind die Werte dort unten völlig anders.

Wie verhalten sich denn die anderen Fische ... insbesondere die Koi?

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hi Thomas,

bei einem neuen Teich mit Mörtel würde ich mich beim messen vom PH Wert nicht  auf Teststreifen verlassen.
Besorg Dir ein Tröpfchentester,
oder fülle und verschließe ein Fläschchen ohne Luftblase unter Wasser und las es in einer Zoohandlung messen. 

.


----------



## Starvalley (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Die anderen Fische (Koi, Bitterlinge, Gold- und Blauorfen, __ Graskarpfen) verhalten sich normal und nutzen den kompletten Teich. Habe weitere 3 tote Bitterlinge gefunden. Lagen bisher alle sowohl in der Tiefzone (2 m) als auch in der Flachwasserzone auf dem Grund auf der Seite - schwimmen also nicht auf.

Naturagart sagte damals zu mir, meine Mörtelsorte wäre geeignet. Hatte extra nachgefragt.

Würde denn der Einsatz des Eiweisabschäumer eventuell Sinn machen?


----------



## wp-3d (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*



Starvalley schrieb:


> Naturagart sagte damals zu mir, meine Mörtelsorte wäre geeignet. Hatte extra nachgefragt.




Na dann lass es,
und frag Naturagart!


.


----------



## Starvalley (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hab gerade von einem Bekannten - der auch Kois hat - den pH-Wert mit Tröpfchentest ermitteln lassen: 7,3 !!!

Und der Fachmann (Biologe) von Naturagart ist auch überfordert.


----------



## Frankia (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Thomas



Starvalley schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen wurde endlich das erste Becken (25.000 Liter) meiner Teicherweiterung fertig.  Wasser wurde aus Hydrant genommen.



Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Theo an und glaube fest, dass es am Wasser im neuen Teich liegt. 25000 l frisches Wasser (Trinkwasserqualität) muß nicht gerade im Geschmack der Fische sein..........



> Nach dem Umsetzen der Fische bei einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad C schienen die Fische zufrieden und wurden erheblich aktiver als vorher.



........ich denke auch, dass es einfach der falsche Zeitpunkt war, jetzt noch Fische umzusetzen, 12 ° sind ja nicht gerade viel und wenn dann das Wasser so frisch ist kommt ein weiterer Stressfaktor für die Fische hinzu...........

Du wärst offensichtlich besser beraten gewesen, die Fische noch über Winter in kleinen Becken, wo sie sich ja bisher wohlgefühlt haben schwimmen  zu lassen und dem neuen Teich eine gewisse "Einlaufzeit" zu gönnen. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die anderen Fische überleben.


----------



## Starvalley (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Ursache gefunden. Lösung leider noch nicht!

Nachbarsjunge kam gerade weinend an. Er wollte nicht, dass die Fische sterben. Er wollte mich doch nur ein bischen ärgern. Er hat Spülmittel in den Teich geschüttet. Und irgendwo auf dem Grund sind zwei Spülmaschinen-Tabs.

Habe Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt und Abschäumer installiert.
Weiß jetzt nicht, was ich noch tun kann. ???

Tabs sind leider nicht auffindbar.


----------



## Starvalley (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Ähm...was bewirkt Spülmittel eigentlich in einem Teich? Außer Schaum.

Sagt jetzt bitte nicht "der Teich wird sauber". Nach solchen Scherzen ist mir gerade nicht.


----------



## Theo (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Moin Thomas.

Das mit den Taps ist schon bitter. 
Die Phosphate darin versauen ja nur das Wasser aber in den Dingern sind sogenannte Eiweisbrecher (Enzyme)  und die greifen die Schleimhäute an. In deinem Fall natürlich die der Fische.
Wasserwechsel, so wie du es ja schon gemacht hast ist das einzige was hilft.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Thomas,
die Spülmaschinentabs dürften sich aufgelöst haben.

Musst mal fragen welches Produkt er reingeworfen hat.
Nur dann wirst Du (Kartonbeschreibung) wissen, was alles enthalten ist.
Gibt ja ganz simple Tabs und dann die Nonplusultra mit Klarspüler, Salz und Entkalkfunktion usw.

Gleiches gilt für das sonstiges Spülmittel, was er reingemacht hat.

Ist natürlich ein sehr blöder Zeitpunkt für TWW sollten schon helfen.
Mal gucken was die anderen noch dazu sagen können.

Nachtrag:Ah, ich seh schon... Theo kennt sich mit den Bestandteilen schon etwas besser aus 

Nachtrag 2:Wikieintrag zu Tabs - in dem Zusammenhang stechen mir noch die Tenside ins Auge... da müsste man vielleicht jemandem Fragen, der weiss, wie man die noch Sinnvoll in den Griff bekommt und was sie in Sachen Fische dauerhaft bedeuten (wenn auch durch TWW schon gemindert). 

Nachtrag 3:





			
				Umweltlexikon-online.de schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der Tensidmengen, die zu einem erheblichen Teil ins Abwasser gelangen, ist die aquatische Toxizität der Tenside von erheblicher Bedeutung. Sie liegt typischerweise mit LC50-Werten von 1-20 mg/Liter (für Fische) hoch, einzelne Tenside sind mit Werten von einigen Zehnteln Milligramm/Liter sogar ausgesprochen fischgiftig.


Quelle Umweltlexikon
Um Klarheit über die Gesamtsituation des Wassers zu haben sollte vielleicht auch eine Laboruntersuchung Sinnvoll sein, denn normale Tests werden Dir solche Belastungen einfach nicht anzeigen.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Thomas,
zuallererst mein ehrliches Bedauern zu Deinem Unglück mit den Fischen ... :sorry. Das ist echt schade, wo Du so schön weitergekommen bist mit Deinem Teich. Da bei mir die Fische schon fast zwei Monate deutlich ruhiger geworden sind, würde ich der Argumentation der Vorredner über den "Stress" folgen, leider.
Die Spülmaschinentabs vom Nachbarjungen sind zwar frech, aber m. M. nach nicht tödlich. Die Komponenten wurden schon angerissen:
(Poly-)Phosphate, eher "schlecht" für die Flora, aber den Fischen egal. Tenside, die in hoher Konzentration wie ein Ölfilm wirken können, und auch nicht gut für die Tiere im Teich sind - in Deinem Fall kein Thema ob der Menge und bei Deinem Teichaufbau. Das Material ist lange adsorbiert, und wird von den Bakterien "gefressen" (das passiert mit dem Abwasser vom GS genauso).
Bleibt noch Natriumperborat. Das kann lokal ätzend wirken. Jetzt bitte nicht zu strark nach "googeln" (oder mal bei Metager schauen), in der Menge und Freisetzungsgeschwindigkeit war das auf keinen Fall tödlich. (Ebenso der Trass-Mörtel. )


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Das Material ist lange adsorbiert, und wird von den Bakterien "gefressen" (das passiert mit dem Abwasser vom GS genauso).


Wenn ich das in den paar Artikeln, die ich gelesen habe, richtig verstanden habe, dann tun die Bakterien das (mehr oder weniger gut), da hast Du absolut recht.
Allerdings befinden wir uns in der kalten Jahreszeit, meinst Du nicht auch, dass die "Abbaurate" da schon erheblich geringer ist?


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich gehe mit Deiner Argumentation mit! Allerdings sind auch der Sauerstoffbedarf der Fische kleiner, ist die Sauerstofflöslichkeit höher - es gibt viele Faktoren, dass die kalte Jahreszeit sich nicht schlimmer sich auf Fische auswirkt. Das ist freilich eine sehr allgemeine Betrachtung, ohne die Faktoren im einzelnen zu kennen... .


----------



## Theo (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Thomas (Starvalley)

Ich möchte mich noch mal kurz zu Wort melden.
Bei deiner Teichgröße bestand die "giftige" Konzentration der Taps nur in deren unmittelbarer Nähe. 
Will sagen: Nur die Fische die neugierger Weise an den Blubberbläschen geschnuppert haben sind vergiftet worden. Für all die anderen war die Konzentration viel zu gering und nach dem Teilwasserwechsel sollten auch die restlichen Schadstoffe ungefährlich geworden sein.
Im übrigen schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an. Die Bakterien sind immer aktiv, wenn auch etwas weniger flott.


----------



## Starvalley (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

So, habe jetzt meinen Eigenbau-Abschäumer und einen heute gekauften "Taifun II" am laufen.
Habe zusätzlich nochmal 5.000 Liter Wasser gewechselt.

Nachbarsjunge hat "geholfen". Sein Gewissen quält ihn gewaltig. Sagt, er hätte ungefähr einen halben Liter Spüli hinein gekippt.

Wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis das raus ist und meine Fische sicher sind.
Da der Schaum sehr schnell wieder zerfällt, ist er nur langsam heraus zu bekommen.

Werde weiterhin berichten.
Ich danke Euch allen für die raschen Antworten.

Man sagte mir, dass durch das Spülmittel das Wasser nur sehr schwer Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann und die Fische quasi Atemnot hätten. Stimmt das? Was meint Ihr, sollte ich Sprudelsteine reinlegen um die Sauerstoffzufuhr zu erhöhen?

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## buddler (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

moin thomas!
kann deine sorgen voll und ganz verstehen.mir ist vor 12 jahren schon mal so etwas passiert.
der teich lag damals mitten in der stadt.strassenseite und 20 meter entfernt ne grundschule.die lieben racker haben mir auch ne ganze packung maschinentabs in den teich gehauen.bei 10000 liter damals sind mir 5 tiere von 10 verstorben.
ich hab das leere packet und die plastikfolien der tabs am teich gefunden und sofort das gesamte wasser gewechselt und den filter gereinigt.
zusätzlich den ausströmer auf volle pulle laufen lassen.
die restlichen tiere haben tagelang danach noch mit dem zeug zu kämpfen gehabt.
durchlüfte deinen teich anständig und dann abwarten und tee trinken.
das wird schon wieder.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

und???????????wie siehts aus?
lebt noch was?


----------



## Starvalley (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hab gestern noch mal drei tote Bitterlinge heraus geholt und heute einen.

Die Abschäumer haben bislang ca. 120 Liter heraus geholt und schäumen noch. Dort wo das Wasser aus dem Filter in den Teich zurück läuft, schäumt es nur noch wenig - aber immer weiter.

Die Koi verhalten sich inzwischen ganz normal. Eine große __ Goldorfe und eine Blauorfe (je ca. 40 cm) machen mir noch Sorgen. Sind meist ganz oben mit der Rückenflosse über Wasser. Manchmal versuchen Sie nach unten zu kommen. Sie Schwimmen Kopfunter aber bleiben auf der gleichen Höhe. Manchmal "überschlagen" Sie sich dabei und schwimmen wie "orientierunglos" auf dem Rücken. Ein andermal schwimmen Sie für eine Weile mit allen anderen ganz unten und verhalten sich ganz normal - aber meist nicht lange.

Hab heute im Koihandel vor "Medifin" gestanden und mich gefragt, ob das bei der "Wundheilung" helfen könnte. Bin bei Chemie immer sehr zögerlich.


----------



## pema (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hallo Thomas,

mal ganz nebenbei gefragt: haben die Eltern des Nachbarjungen denn eine gute Haftpflichtversicherung?
Hast du den Schaden mit denen schon geklärt?

petra


----------



## Starvalley (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

@pema:
Haben Sie. Sind gute Nachbarn, fast Freunde. Wollen sich um den Ausgleich des entstandenen Schadens kümmern. Daran soll es nicht liegen.


----------



## Doc (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Freut mich zu lesen, dass es bergauf geht! *Daumen drück*

Medifin ist in der Tat nicht das schlechteste Mittel, wenn denn die Fische ein Leiden haben.
Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde ich es wirklich nur dann anwenden, wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist und vor allem auch das zu behandelnde Problem zu 90% trifft, besser 100%ig.


----------



## pema (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Hi Thomas,
ja dann wenigstens da keine Probleme

petra


----------



## Starvalley (29. Dez. 2011)

*Update*

Guten Morgen liebe Teichgemeinde.

Ich möchte noch einmal einen kurzen Sachstand geben und den Threat dann für beendet erklären:

Auf Grund des guten Wetters laufen die Abschäumer noch und holen nach wie vor Spülmittel aus dem Wasser - wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so viel. Das Tetra Aquasafe hat sehr gut dazu beigetragen. Dadurch ließen sich die Schadstoffe sehr viel leichter abschäumen. Eine Ladung MediFin hat die Fische beruhigt und wohl zur Besserung beigetragen. Der Tipp mit der Belüftung war ebenfalls sehr wertvoll. Die Fische verhalten sich wieder normal. Auch die im ersten Beitrag genannte __ Goldorfe.
Lediglich fressen wollen sie noch immer nichts, was sie in den vergangenen Wintern alle drei bis fünf Tage getan haben.

Insgesamt sind 17 Bitterlinge zwischen 2 und 10 cm dabei drauf gegangen. Ob es noch weitere Opfer geben wird, werde ich feststellen, wenn der Winter vorbei ist.
Doch dies wird noch eine Weile dauern.

Ich danke allen, welche mir so schnell mit Tipps und Vorschlägen geholfen haben.
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas


----------



## canis (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischsterben?*

Schön, dass die Geschichte mehr oder weniger ein Happy-End hat, sprich dass nicht alle Fische gestorben sind! 

Für den Teichbesitzer sind solche Erlebnisse aber natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Ähnliche Fälle sind gar keine Seltenheit, kenne solches auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. Fluorescein im Teich und so...


----------

